# I18N (Internationalisierung)



## nimo22 (16. Jun 2008)

hallo,

ich möchte Internationalisierung einbauen..gibt es irgendwo etwas, 
wo man alle Ländercodes mitsamt den dazugehörigen Flagen z.B. als zip-Code downloaden kann?


----------



## Rydl (17. Jun 2008)

was hat das mit Java EE zu tun?


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jun 2008)

Und warum schaust du nicht die Links auf http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/i18n/locale/create.html und suchst dir die Flaggen, die du brauchst, selbst raus (werden ja nicht gerade 200 Stück sein ....)


----------

